# The best way to share files with external employees?



## el_pablo (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a total newbie in networking. I was wandering what would be the best way to share files with external employees? I tried with a PPTP VPN on the router with a single employee, but it seems to slow down his internet and our internet also.

Is it possible to share only the files and not the internet?

My server is Windows 2003.

Is there a better way? Or maybe a sync software?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If a VPN is not practical, consider an FTP server to simply allow them to send and receive the files in question. It has a MUCH lower bandwidth footprint.


----------



## el_pablo (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok thanks for the suggestion. But I'd like to have something synchronized. Do you know any good software that could sync FTP with shared folders?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't know if this will work:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/groove/HA101656331033.aspx


----------



## el_pablo (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks but we don't really work with Office. Actually, we are trying to limit our dependancy on MS products except for OS.
BTW the folder I want to share has a total of 15 GB of content separated into subfolders.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I use FileZilla here.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

since you said you want to sync but not use office what type of files are you talking about?


----------



## el_pablo (Dec 15, 2008)

The files are mostly PDFs and JPGs. There are 5 levels of directories. I would like the data to be pratically live.

Or maybe, do you know a website that offers sync file storage.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## cyberdude1006 (Sep 4, 2009)

i think using an FTP like FILEZILLA would be the best way to share those files to them....


----------



## el_pablo (Dec 15, 2008)

So your saying that I should set an FTP server on my file server? Is that safe?


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Since this post was started, FTP is now completely broken for anything except anonymous (guest) access. SFTP (SSH/Secured FTP) and HTTPS have replaced regular, old school FTP for any kind of secured access to files over the Internet. 

There are other, more complex options. Most common is to setup VPN access into the Corporate network for employees.


----------

